# DeoxIT®, & DeoxIT® GOLD, Poll, leave on / wipe off



## abvidledUK (Dec 3, 2007)

This is to *replace* my other (_closed_) thread, into which I should have added this Poll from the outset.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2249459#post2249459

I bought a twin combo pack containing one DeoxIT® and one DeoxIT® GOLD from 4-7's

I have read the various literature about Deoxit(s) from their website.

Just want to confirm the best method of application to torch threads, etc.

As I understand it, first I apply a drop of DeoxIT® with cotton bud, then wipe off.

Then I apply a drop of DeoxIT® GOLD with cotton bud, then wipe off.

Is that correct ?

Do I need to leave the DeoxIT® or DeoxIT® GOLD on for any length of time, on my new(ish) torches, to soak in at all ?

Similarly for older, mostly kept indoors, torches.

The first time I used it, I just applied a drop of the DeoxIT® with a cotton bud, wiped it around, with same bud, obviously removed most of the DeoxIT®, and presumably didn't wipe off totally the DeoxIT® between applying a drop of the DeoxIT® GOLD, using another new bud, is this a problem ?

I actually missed out seeing about wiping it off until the next day, so with clean cotton buds, on day 2, I wiped off the DeoxIT® GOLD which was a bit dirty with grey (grease?)

I did use a clean cotton bud for each torch.

No lint from buds deposited.

I did note from the manufacturer that they actually recommend leaving DeoxIT® GOLD on overnight before removal in some circumstances.

Please combine both threads, thanks


----------



## cat (Dec 3, 2007)

deoxit red is for cleaning. Like contact cleaner. It removes oxidation and stuff. As per instructions on website (the containers - except the $550+ ones are too small to have any readable instructions on them) ...leave to act a couple minutes, clean off, repeat until the earbud/swab/microfiber cloth comes off clean. 
deoxit gold is a "protectant". inhibits oxidation, is supposed to decrease electrical resistance. I believe it - with difficulty - because some of the more technical/experienced modders here have measured it. 

I just calculated this weekend, that even if I get someone to order it and ship to me (the 25ml), to avoid caig's UPS shipping cost, it's about $68. So...no. And no more of the 2ml tubes, it's not enough for me. So I'll just use Servisol contact cleaner. 

WD40 ? No. WD40 and so on are about 95% paraffin. And some oil.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 3, 2007)

CAIG states quite clearly that it needs to be wiped off. Here is a post from their forum not to use it wet.

Here is a screenprint from their "directions for use" pdf on this page.


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 4, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> CAIG states quite clearly that it needs to be wiped off. Here is a post from their forum not to use it wet.
> 
> Here is a screenprint from their "directions for use" pdf on this page.



That's the bit I found a little confusing...

"Wipe off excess"
&
"Leave a small amount on surface"

Perhaps different wording would help

As I understand it, DeoxIT® GOLD bonds at molecular level to the metal surface, so there is no need to "Leave a small amount on surface", as it will already be bound into the surface !

As I said, leaving the surface "wet" overnight, with the torches re-assembled, allowed me to "Wipe off excess" the next morning, taking some more grey deposit with it.

So, perhaps a mixture of both.

Grey deposit ? oxidation (on nearly new torches) or grease ? What do you think.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 5, 2007)

My understanding of reading their technical documents when they say wipe off excess, leaving a small amount....I agree is not clear, but there is the visible (wet) amount that many people mistakenly leave on surfaces. When you wipe off the excess with a single pass, you are not removing every trace of it, and not even as much as repeated wipings would do.

There was a procedure described with first using the DeOxit where you are supposed to repeatedly treat and wipe until cloth comes back clean, but with Gold the contrasting inference is just to wipe off the excess so it's not obviously wet, as it will dilute and spread the electrical contact beyond the intended area....as well as accumulate dirt/dust into the suspension.

Those that assume you should apply a layer of Gold and leave a surface wet/unwiped have not read and followed CAIG's instructions.


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 5, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> My understanding of reading their technical documents when they say wipe off excess, leaving a small amount....I agree is not clear, but there is the visible (wet) amount that many people mistakenly leave on surfaces. When you wipe off the excess with a single pass, you are not removing every trace of it, and not even as much as repeated wipings would do.
> 
> There was a procedure described with first using the DeOxit where you are supposed to repeatedly treat and wipe until cloth comes back clean, but with Gold the contrasting inference is just to wipe off the excess so it's not obviously wet, as it will dilute and spread the electrical contact beyond the intended area....as well as accumulate dirt/dust into the suspension.
> 
> Those that assume you should apply a layer of Gold and leave a surface wet/unwiped have not read and followed CAIG's instructions.



Thanks for clarifying it for me, and others no doubt.


----------



## jimbo231 (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you put it on all contact points and battery contacts too? Even where extension tubes contact and even the springs on tail caps and drop ins?


----------



## autowood (Jul 17, 2013)

I swear by the stuff, both Deoxit Gold and D(red) series. I especially like the aerosol Deoxit D5 for clicker switches and potentiometers such as volume, fader and speed controls for DC motors. It penetrates and protects. It can penetrate a pot that has become corroded. I have always used the red and the gold wet. The Gold as I understand is for Gold plated electronic connections such as high power gold plated RCA and speaker connections. I have built a number of computers for use on the rainy side of Hawaii and have suffered from contact corrosion. I now put Deoxit Gold on CPU pins, Ram strips, PCI cards and have had no contact corrosion issues since. I use the red for any non gold plated connections in the computer. I use red (D series) on all flashlights and mobility scooters and electric bicycles. I have saved thousands of dollars since I was introduced to this line of products in prevention and repairs and if I can help it, I'll never be out of it ever. If you have a way of measuring the light from your flashlight try this. Measure, then put Deoxit on body threads and all contact points. Then measure the light output again. I think you will be surprised by the performance increase. The Deoxit helps keep leaking batteries from corroding your torch etc. I use it in every battery powered device (except my hearing aids) especially my remotes.


----------

